# good for party photo ops



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just found this online & realized you could make it out of scrap cardboard!!
Amazon.com: Medieval Stockade Photo Prop: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41V1KhPoBDL


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Hey, that's great! We don't throw parties, but something like that might be an interesting addition at the entrance to the haunt...or at the candy collection point. A couple of "Take your picture here" things...awesome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That's a good idea. The one I use is a piece of plywood, full size, with a female zombie painted onto it. There is a hole cut out under her hand where you put your head. It looks like she is holding the head, which is cool. It is at the end of the haunt and it says "I made it through Manuel Manor and came out a head!"
Get it!!! I actually stole the idea from Evil Bob and Holly years ago.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ooooo..I like that "came out a head!" saying! Gotta go see if I can find free cardboard/a refrigerator box at local appliance shop!


----------



## Booo (Sep 11, 2011)

Trishaanne, do you have a photo of that head-holding zombie? I'd love to make something like that for my party this year and I just happen to have some large cardboard that would work great


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've had photo op places for a couple years. Unless someone stands near by and points it out no one uses it. But if I stand there and say "Want to take a picture?" or "Photo?" (that's as good as my Spanish gets) people line up for it. Why are my tots the slow ones? This year I'm going to be short of help so I'm just going to put up signs saying Photo Op and hope they figure it out.


----------

